
Ask HN: What is your favourite app to record and edit videos? - p__
I am looking for video recorder and editor for Android. What is your favourite choice?<p>Is there any FOSS video editing app for Android?
======
photawe
I don't know for android. I'll tell you for Windows 10:

\- ShareX for screen recording
([https://getsharex.com/](https://getsharex.com/)) and

\- Phot-Awe for video editing ([https://phot-awe.com](https://phot-awe.com))
<\- yes, that's a shameless plug, it's my app ;)

------
tonyarkles
I know you’re asking for Android, and I unfortunately don’t have an answer for
that, but for a FOSS video editor, I got a lot of mileage out of kdenlive last
summer on my Linux laptop. I’m not sure that video editing on a tablet would
be a particularly good experience tbh... there’s a ton of buttons everywhere.

If you’re less concerned about FOSS, the free version of DaVinci Resolve is
awesome. There’s a bit of a learning curve, but I’ve been using it to process
drone footage (lots of boring stuff between shots with small clips of action)
and I’ve been really impressed.

------
jfoster
Do you mean record the screen or record from the cameras?

------
karmakaze
iMovie. I hate it but it's already on the computer.

